# LOW VINTAGE FAMILY CAR SHOW



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=499653]


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

this will be yet another great show to be at. last year the hop was great. each year its just gettin bigger and badder.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah we hope it turns out bigger and badder then before. we even got our rain day planned out in advance, unlike last year. we live and we learn.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

the letters will be out by next week as well as the reg forms.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=506117]




[attachmentid=506118]


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=507214]


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

for my boy wim. 

[attachmentid=509917]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

a month away


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice when is the dead line on pre reg?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be there!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

if we don't make the streetlow show in LA we'll be here


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

pre reg by 4/26/06


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

one month till show time


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 28 2006, 12:16 AM~5132960
> *one month till show time
> *


YOU KNOW THE LOW CREATIONS FAMILIA WILL THERE REPEN!!!!!!!!!!! 

WE GOT LOVE 4 LOW VINTAGE!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 23 2006, 08:11 PM~5108746
> *if we don't make the streetlow show in LA we'll be here
> *


MY PLANS ARE TO HIT THEM BOTH.....CHECK OUT THE HOP & THE SHOW CARS AND AROUND 3:00 HEAD DOWN TO COSTA MESA......  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Have not received my letter or reg form in the mail, has anyone else? I want to make sure to get pre-registered far in advance!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

sry i been busy wit school....i will send them out by this week. i apologize for the slow service on the letters. dont kill me now


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

Look at that Beautiful El Camino right in the middle of that Flyer........I'm lovin' it!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ok anyone who wants the pre reg form u can just copy the picture from here and then print it out on ur computer. 
[attachmentid=523118]

save this pic to your computer and then print it. so you dont have to wait if you want.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

3 1/2 weeks


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

lets all pray this fn rain goes away.....what up wit dis weather....arent we in cali???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wutz up for the may 5 th parade


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

I'll give you guys love on my show this weekend and pray for no rain!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

should be a good hop


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah it should be our best show to date.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 8 2006, 08:52 PM~5204822
> *yeah it should be our best show to date.
> *


thats good i will be there showin that love


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

GETTING CLOSER ! SEE YOU ALL THERE !  THATS IF IT DOESNT RAIN !


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

no no no FN rain....watch...


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Its going to be a good show where, Going to have two live bands & local raper in the house. Old school hop , Vendor's & plenty of food for everyone. See you all there. Lets help the music department. Thanks agains from LOW VINTAGE FAMILY      :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

i'll have my bike in full display at the show, also i heard wim is bustin a bad ass 38 all original :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

imma have 2 see that


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT FOR THE LOW V.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

MUCH LOVE 2 LOW VINTAGE C.C. 

YOU KNOW LOW CREATIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORTING !!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER LOW VINTAGE C.C.

From LOW CREATIONS C.C. FAMILIA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

does anyone know if the bikes are goin to be indoors? and electricity?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

was indoor last year


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

The weather report is looking good. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

The flier doesn't have an address for the out of town people. 
 :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 19 2006, 05:24 AM~5271052
> *The weather report is looking good.  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


ttt
It still looks good. The rains may have stopped. Let's hope it holds up for next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id like to know if bikes inside or outside and if inside is there electricity?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

from what i kno i believe the bikes are goin to be both inside and out. but i will double check wit my boys 2morrow and let you kno asap....and as far as the address of the site of the show...........27035 whitman street
hayward, cali


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 20 2006, 10:20 PM~5283515
> *from what i kno i believe the bikes are goin to be both inside and out. but i will double check wit my boys 2morrow and let you kno asap....and as far as the address of the site of the show...........27035 whitman street
> hayward, cali
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 20 2006, 10:20 PM~5283515
> *from what i kno i believe the bikes are goin to be both inside and out. but i will double check wit my boys 2morrow and let you kno asap....and as far as the address of the site of the show...........27035 whitman street
> hayward, cali
> *



GETTIN CLOSE.

LOWRIDER SCENE will be there to catch all the action.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

they will send out leters to the pre reg people? so i know wearther to bring lights for indoor or not.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 03:08 PM~5288240
> *they will send out leters to the pre reg people? so i know wearther to bring lights for indoor or not.
> *


*8 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!!!!!! *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

time to wax and shine i heard low vintage was going to treat all entrants to BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2006, 09:22 AM~5296628
> *time to wax and  shine  i heard low vintage was going to treat all entrants to BBQ :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :tongue: i'll be there it look like it going to be happen guys see ya there !


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

I hope I can judge that show for bikes, I did a little judging on the kid's choice bike. I hope there's alot of cars and bikes here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a week left! wearther looks good for this weekend nice n sunny!


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

good to see the enthusiasm


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Apr 24 2006, 12:53 PM~5304258
> * good to see the enthusiasm
> *



What's up familia, we are ready!!!

am lookin forward to the hop. we'll see if all the bumper checkers wil show.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am ready :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 24 2006, 03:32 PM~5305175
> *I am ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM.........LIKE THAT........T&W PULLING OUT THE HEAVY AMMO :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 24 2006, 04:02 PM~5305289
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM.........LIKE THAT........T&W PULLING OUT THE HEAVY AMMO  :0
> *


WHAT YOU SAY ABOUT ME????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 24 2006, 03:28 PM~5305360
> *WHAT YOU SAY ABOUT ME????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HA HA HA Oh no you didn't Pauly !!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 24 2006, 02:32 PM~5305175
> *I am ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't it pretty!!!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

we will be havin power for those bikes who want to be inside. first come first serve for the space inside. 5 DAYS TILL SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 11 2006, 07:42 PM~5223297
> *Its going to be a good show where, Going to have two live bands & local raper in the house. Old school hop , Vendor's & plenty of food for everyone. See you all there. Lets help the music department.  Thanks agains from LOW VINTAGE FAMILY           :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


what exactly is an old school hop? does that mean the owner of the car hits the switch?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 10:05 AM~5309794
> *what exactly is an old school hop? does that mean the owner of the car hits the switch?
> *


Hey Jimmy is that you off to the side :banghead: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 09:05 AM~5309794
> *what exactly is an old school hop? does that mean the owner of the car hits the switch?
> *



it just means some one will get served!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

who?? that will have to see


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 25 2006, 09:51 AM~5310148
> *Hey Jimmy is that you off to the side  :banghead:    :dunno:    :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


yup in san bernadino ron hit the switch but at tennyson ill be hitting my own shit. how about you?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

or I should say how about the owner of the car???????and by the way its nice to see you are saving pics of my car..unfortunatly i dont have any of the elco to share...


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:24 AM~5310418
> *or I should say how about the owner of the car???????and by the way its nice to see you are saving pics of my car..unfortunatly i dont have any of the elco to share...
> *


The day of the Tennyson show, I will be hitting the switch on the Elco. :biggrin: 

If you like I can give you a 1 on 1 lesson on how to hit the switch. I saw you were having trouble in Monterey and after the switch lesson we can follow-up with a lesson on how to save pics and share them on Lay it Low at no charge  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:24 AM~5310418
> *or I should say how about the owner of the car???????and by the way its nice to see you are saving pics of my car..unfortunatly i dont have any of the elco to share...
> *



well sense the owner isint hitting the switch on the elco CAN I HIT THE SWITCH ON THE IMP :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 25 2006, 12:49 PM~5310616
> *well sense the owner isint hitting the switch on the elco CAN I HIT THE SWITCH ON THE IMP  :biggrin:
> *


why they an't bags? :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 25 2006, 10:42 AM~5310549
> *The day of the Tennyson show, I will be hitting the switch on the Elco.  :biggrin:
> 
> If you like I can give you a 1 on 1 lesson on how to hit the switch. I saw you were having trouble in Monterey and after the switch lesson we can follow-up with a lesson on how to save pics and share them on Lay it Low at no charge
> ...


thanks for the offer, but I got it under control. maybe if you have time you couild show the OWNER of the car how to do it. seems like he must not know how since ive never seen him on the switch and I got the saving pics thing down too just never wasted the time to right click on a pic of the elco i got better things to do.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 03:11 PM~5311809
> *thanks for the offer, but I got it under control. maybe if you have time you couild show the OWNER of the car how to do it. seems like he must not know how since ive never seen him on the switch and I got the saving pics thing down too just never wasted the time to right click on a pic of the elco i got better things to do.
> *


So the user guide came with the combo package you BOUGHT from Ron :0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 25 2006, 02:31 PM~5311978
> *So the user guide came with the combo package you BOUGHT from Ron  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually it came with an instructional video.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

ladys and gentleman this mach has been set for 1 HOP 

on the left corner we have T & W with the elco 

on the right corner we have JIMBO with the 64 

u ready................u ready..............................

LEST GET READYYYYYYYYYY TO RUUUMMMBBBBBBBLLLLLLEE


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 25 2006, 02:57 PM~5312146
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JUST FOR YOU GUYS AM WILLIN TO RECORD THE HOP SIDEWAYS INFRONT AND NEXT TO THE RULER. SO THAT WAY THERE ARE NO QUESTIONS. JUST FOR YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 25 2006, 04:19 PM~5312327
> *JUST FOR YOU GUYS AM WILLIN TO RECORD THE HOP SIDEWAYS INFRONT AND NEXT TO THE RULER. SO THAT WAY THERE ARE NO QUESTIONS.  JUST FOR YOU GUYS :biggrin:
> *



ill be there with my camara for the layitlow sat night posting..............lol


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 25 2006, 04:19 PM~5312327
> *JUST FOR YOU GUYS AM WILLIN TO RECORD THE HOP SIDEWAYS INFRONT AND NEXT TO THE RULER. SO THAT WAY THERE ARE NO QUESTIONS.  JUST FOR YOU GUYS :biggrin:
> *



Sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

any friendly bets?


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 24 2006, 11:01 PM~5307387
> *we will be havin power for those bikes who want to be inside. first come first serve for the space inside. 5 DAYS TILL SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


3 MORE DAYS FOR THE FIRST BIG SHOW ON THE BAY AREA SO HOMIES START SHINING THE FIRME RANFLAS AND START CHARGIN THE BATTERIES BECAUSE THIS YEAR IS GONA BE HUGE WE GONNA HAVE WORLD FAMOUS PINSTRIPPER ANGELO IN LOCATION DOING HIS THING, PLUS WE GONNA HAVE CASH PRICES FOR THE HOPPING CONTEST :biggrin: 
HOPE TO SEE MY FELLOW RIDERS AT THE SHOW.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i didnt pre reg, hope it wont be a problem...you coming to the show eddie?


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 25 2006, 08:43 PM~5313978
> *i didnt pre reg, hope it wont be a problem...you coming to the show eddie?
> *


NO PROBLEMA HOMIE WE GONNA OPEN THE GATE AT 6 AM ON SATURDAY SOI F YOU DIDN'T PRE REG. DONT TRIP YOU NO HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is a peak of the Elco today warming up for the weekend :wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 25 2006, 09:48 PM~5314360
> *Here is a peak of the Elco today warming up for the weekend :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT..........ANY MORE WARMING UP..THAT FUCKER IS GONNA FLY!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM :0


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 25 2006, 07:14 PM~5313174
> *any friendly bets?
> *


I am willing to throw a little something on it uffin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 25 2006, 10:12 PM~5314515
> *I am willing to throw a little something on it uffin:
> *


to bad you didnt want to in monterey


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 25 2006, 10:29 PM~5314620
> *here we go again  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it, thats the truth and he knows it...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:30 PM~5314630
> *fuck it, thats the truth and he knows it...
> *



that right there are some HOPPING words
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:30 PM~5314630
> *fuck it, thats the truth and he knows it...
> *


I am always looking to take a little $ from a big baller like you :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 25 2006, 10:36 PM~5314667
> *I am always looking to take a little $ from a big baller like you :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


than why were ya skurd in monterey? something bout needing money for gas?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

How do you like the way I spent the last prize money


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:37 PM~5314675
> *than why were ya skurd in monterey? something bout needing money for gas?
> *



That was just me being a nice guy :angel:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 25 2006, 10:38 PM~5314683
> *How do you like the way I spent the last prize money
> 
> 
> ...


pizza like blow jobs even if its bad it good right??? :cheesy:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:40 PM~5314700
> *pizza like blow jobs  even if its bad it good right??? :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: himbone, Moco, abe0027, EAZY_510, Bad Company 64, NEWSTYLEKING, eastbay_60
man do I know how to get thses show topics going or what


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we are almost ready :biggrin: you know how we do it, last minute!  that pizza does look good though :biggrin: atleast at the end of saturday we will know there are TWO bad ass hoppers in the bay and thats all that matters!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 25 2006, 10:49 PM~5314754
> *we are almost ready :biggrin: you know how we do it, last minute!   that pizza does look good though :biggrin: atleast at the end of sunday we will know there are TWO bad ass hoppers in the bay and thats all that matters!
> *


i thought the show was saturday :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my bad, i edited :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:50 PM~5314761
> *i thought the show was saturday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:40 PM~5314700
> *pizza like blow jobs  even if its bad it good right??? :cheesy:
> *




 


I thought this was a Family forum


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M GONNA LAUGH IF "DEL TORO'S" SHOWS UP AND SPANKS BOTH OF YOU GUYS!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

heres a couple pics


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

thats it i had enough ill nose up to the 2 off you with my truck .......... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 25 2006, 11:59 PM~5314821
> *I'M GONNA LAUGH IF "DEL TORO'S" SHOWS UP AND SPANKS BOTH OF YOU GUYS!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Thats alright...........I can except a loss to an OG that "built not bought" his hopper :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 25 2006, 10:59 PM~5314821
> *I'M GONNA LAUGH IF "DEL TORO'S" SHOWS UP AND SPANKS BOTH OF YOU GUYS!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hard to beat a circus car with a street car


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

here every one relax for a minute lets see if you have the tuch


http://www.break.com/games/flip.html


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like a backyard to me! and like we said before, he put his frame on, he put his engine in, he went to vegas and helped build the set up and put the suspension together. seems to me like he helped build it


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:10 PM~5314870
> *hard to beat a circus car with a street car
> *


FROM WHAT I KNOW THE 63 AIN'T CIRCUS NO MORE AND IS SUPPOSED TO BE COMMING OUT HARD!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 26 2006, 12:14 AM~5314887
> *FROM WHAT I KNOW THE 63 AIN'T CIRCUS NO MORE AND IS SUPPOSED TO BE COMMING OUT HARD!!!!! :0  :0
> *



fuck the hoppers pauly post your avy picture


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HOW YOU GUYS LIKE MY NEW AVATAR?? :biggrin:
HEY JIMMY NO SWEATY GUYS IN LOWRIDERS FOR ME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 25 2006, 11:16 PM~5314899
> *HOW YOU GUYS LIKE MY NEW AVATAR?? :biggrin:
> HEY JIMMY NO SWEATY GUYS IN LOWRIDERS FOR ME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


it would be perfect just to bad you are in the pic too :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:19 PM~5314906
> *it would be perfect just to bad you are in the pic too :biggrin:
> *


YOUR RIGHT JIMMY TURN AROUND 180 DEGREES AND I'M STILL THERE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 25 2006, 11:15 PM~5314894
> *fuck the hoppers pauly post your avy picture
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE THE REST OF THE PICS.......... :0


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 26 2006, 12:24 AM~5314927
> *YOU SHOULD SEE THE REST OF THE PICS.......... :0
> *



pm a ***** .................... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 25 2006, 11:49 PM~5314754
> *we are almost ready :biggrin: you know how we do it, last minute!   that pizza does look good though :biggrin: atleast at the end of saturday we will know there are TWO bad ass hoppers in the bay and thats all that matters!
> *



MMMM Pizza Depot :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2006, 02:44 AM~5314723
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: himbone, Moco, abe0027, EAZY_510, Bad Company 64, NEWSTYLEKING, eastbay_60
> man do I know how to get thses show topics going or what
> *


what


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 25 2006, 10:43 PM~5313978
> *i didnt pre reg, hope it wont be a problem...you coming to the show eddie?
> *


     going to have to set the tools down this weekend and head over to hayward... its going to be a must!


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> MMMM Pizza Depot :thumbsup:
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

Alright I have a question......if some one can hit their own switch, but can't build their own car......what happens when something breaks, can they fix it themselves ??????

Just wondering ???


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 26 2006, 07:15 AM~5316063
> *Alright I have a question......if some one can hit their own switch, but can't build their own car......what happens when something breaks, can they fix it themselves ??????
> 
> Just wondering ???
> *


Well, maybe they can help fix it. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

[/quote]

LOOKS LIKE HIS WORKING ON THE CAR AND ITS IN A BACK YARD FULL OFF MUD WITH CHROME UNDER .............. :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 26 2006, 09:15 AM~5316063
> *Alright I have a question......if some one can hit their own switch, but can't build their own car......what happens when something breaks, can they fix it themselves ??????
> 
> Just wondering ???
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 26 2006, 12:15 PM~5317906
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



TTT FOR THE LOW V. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 26 2006, 03:17 PM~5318304
> *TTT  FOR THE LOW V. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

>


LOOKS LIKE HIS WORKING ON THE CAR AND ITS IN A BACK YARD FULL OFF MUD WITH CHROME UNDER .............. :dunno:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I see piston pumps. I think himbone is done playing around. :biggrin: 


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

i will be there


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrtbrker82_@Apr 26 2006, 02:00 PM~5318594
> *i will be there
> *


ME TOO


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 26 2006, 01:27 PM~5318379
> *
> 
> *


TWO MORE DAYS HOMIES


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 26 2006, 07:15 AM~5316063
> *Alright I have a question......if some one can hit their own switch, but can't build their own car......what happens when something breaks, can they fix it themselves ??????
> 
> Just wondering ???
> *


I doubt it unless they have the expertise, but not time.....and a lot of money to waste :dunno:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 26 2006, 07:00 AM~5316361
> *Well, maybe they can help fix it. :biggrin:
> *



I guess someone just may have too !


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

the weather's looking good. guess i'm calling in sick on saturday.


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Apr 26 2006, 07:26 PM~5320511
> *the weather's looking good. guess i'm calling in sick on saturday.
> *


THIS WHOLE WEEKEND IS GONNA BE BEAUTIFUL I HOPE PAULY IS NOT DOING THE RAIN DANCE :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Apr 26 2006, 08:30 PM~5320965
> *THIS WHOLE WEEKEND IS GONNA BE BEAUTIFUL I HOPE PAULY IS NOT DOING THE RAIN DANCE :biggrin:
> *


NO DANCING FOR THIS SHOW!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hopefully i will be there ........


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 26 2006, 08:23 PM~5321381
> *NO DANCING FOR THIS SHOW!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wish you wouldnt have been doing the rain dance last sunday.....the bird got wet as hell in fresno


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

the weather is gonna be lookin good.....i cant wait to see the hop and see who can hop the highest. is everyone readty for all the music, cars and prizes????


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I know himbone and the green elco are going to be hopping but who else will be there hopping? Do we know yet? :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WUTS UP RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW NICE TO SEE THIS THREAD GOT OUT OF HAND, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS SHOW DOWN GO DOWN!!! HEY PAULY YOU GONNA HELP JUDGE THE HOP LIKE LAST YEAR?????? REMEMBER NO DO-OVERS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WELL THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT WILL MAKE IT OUT AND TO THE ONES THAT WISH THEY COULD BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE!!!
OH ALSO FREDDY ALFARO THE MURALIST THAT DID ALL THE CARS LIKE LOCO 64 AND EVIL 63 AND A SHIT LOAD OF OTHER CARS WILL BE THERE DISPLAYING SOME WORK SO COME CHECK HIM OUT!!!!!! AND COME SEE THE NEWEST RIDE ADDED TO THE LOW VINTAGE COLLECTION!!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

this will be our biggest and baddest low v show to date. thank you all for your support.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 26 2006, 11:28 PM~5322178
> *WUTS UP RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOW NICE TO SEE THIS THREAD GOT OUT OF HAND, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS SHOW DOWN GO DOWN!!! HEY PAULY YOU GONNA HELP JUDGE THE HOP LIKE LAST YEAR?????? REMEMBER NO DO-OVERS!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WELL THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT WILL MAKE IT OUT AND TO THE ONES THAT WISH THEY COULD BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE!!!
> OH ALSO FREDDY ALFARO THE MURALIST THAT DID ALL THE CARS LIKE LOCO 64 AND EVIL 63 AND A SHIT LOAD OF OTHER CARS WILL BE THERE DISPLAYING SOME WORK SO COME CHECK HIM OUT!!!!!! AND COME SEE THE NEWEST RIDE ADDED TO THE LOW VINTAGE COLLECTION!!!!
> *


im not sure if pauly is tall enough to really judge either car :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 26 2006, 07:15 AM~5316063
> *Alright I have a question......if some one can hit their own switch, but can't build their own car......what happens when something breaks, can they fix it themselves ??????
> 
> Just wondering ???
> *


I wonder whos nuts your swinging from


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 02:46 AM~5322469
> *I wonder whos nuts your swinging from
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

lets keep the bull shitting till saterday! i wana see this filmed like a young hoggs video :0 :0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

See you all there.


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 12:46 AM~5322469
> *I wonder whos nuts your swinging from
> *



don't wonder too much, check yourself and you'll see it's not yours :nono:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2006, 11:46 PM~5322469
> *I wonder whos nuts your swinging from
> *



Let me put it to you this way…..you know that Green Elco you love so much, well that’s my husbands car and being that I’m “The Wifey” and all, guess you could say I’m swinging from my own nuts! Seems like your swinging from them too, since you just can’t get enough of us! 

:0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 01:46 AM~5322469
> *I wonder whos nuts your swinging from
> *


DONT BE DISRESPECTING THE HOMIES LADY.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

1 MO DAY


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0 uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 27 2006, 11:20 AM~5325017
> *1 MO DAY
> *


1 mo day for friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday.....show is on Saturday...homie...put the pipe down and let the smoke clear...hehehehehehheheeh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 27 2006, 10:19 AM~5324598
> *Let me put it to you this way…..you know that Green Elco you love so much, well that’s my husbands car and being that I’m “The Wifey” and all, guess you could say I’m swinging from my own nuts! Seems like your swinging from them too, since you just can’t get enough of us!
> 
> :0
> *


dayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmm...I just heard some bowling balls hit the floor..hehehe.......just make sure to post up some pics from the hop...I'll be in LA and can't make it to the show


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 27 2006, 06:07 AM~5323361
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> lets keep the bull shitting till saterday! i wana see this filmed like a young hoggs video :0  :0
> *



lol. it will be so the smack will be recorded. and pauly dont worry we'll get them a latter IF HE NEEDS IT. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 27 2006, 11:34 AM~5325152
> *lol. it will be so the smack will be recorded. and pauly dont worry we'll get them a latter IF HE NEEDS IT.  LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ladder cabron.....ladder....hehehehehehe....


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 27 2006, 11:30 AM~5325100
> *1 mo day for friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday.....show is on Saturday...homie...put the pipe down and let the smoke clear...hehehehehehheheeh
> *




thats waht i was saying i more day till sat...........................


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 27 2006, 01:43 PM~5325780
> *thats waht i was saying i more day till sat...........................
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 27 2006, 10:30 AM~5325100
> *1 mo day for friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday.....show is on Saturday...homie...put the pipe down and let the smoke clear...hehehehehehheheeh
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That was good, Toro.


Anyways, do we know who is hopping yet?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 27 2006, 12:37 PM~5326247
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That was good, Toro.
> Anyways, do we know who is hopping yet?
> *


the question is are you


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 12:41 PM~5326282
> *the question is are you
> *


No, I am not. I do not have a hopper anymore. :biggrin: 


And, the wife has not gotten the coils for her car yet.  :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 27 2006, 12:47 PM~5326339
> *No, I am not. I do not have a hopper anymore.  :biggrin:
> And, the wife has not gotten the coils for her car yet.   :biggrin:
> *


what size you need i got just about everything from 3-5 ton


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

ttt


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

dam himbone what shop u take your car in to this time they dont even have cement on the floor ............................ :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 01:51 PM~5326382
> *what size you need i got just about everything from 3-5 ton
> *


Hook me up with a set of 4 1/2!
:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 27 2006, 01:16 PM~5326567
> *Hook me up with a set of 4 1/2!
> :biggrin:
> *


I dont think i got any more 4.5's i gave that cut pair i had to unique66 at the bbq meeting. i got some big ass 5 tons thought


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 27 2006, 01:12 PM~5326530
> *dam himbone what shop u take your car in to this time they dont even have cement on the floor ............................ :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


what floor fool that shit is sitting on the trailer getting wrenched on by only the finest :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 12:51 PM~5326382
> *what size you need i got just about everything from 3-5 ton
> *


Check your pms.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 02:19 PM~5326593
> *what floor fool that shit is sitting on the trailer getting wrenched on by only the finest :biggrin:
> *



the floor your standing on and miguel is the only one in the picture doing smething............ :biggrin:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

so whatr time should me and my guys roll up....we didnt pre reg


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Apr 27 2006, 03:57 PM~5327193
> *so whatr time should me and my guys roll up....we didnt pre reg
> *



we are gona meet in hayward @ 8


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 27 2006, 02:57 PM~5327201
> *we are gona meet in hayward @ 8
> *


cool good looking out bro


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im get there at 7 am :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Jimmy

I heard that you Super Sized your combo :0 

What time does the flight arrive


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 27 2006, 04:49 PM~5327911
> *im get there at 7 am  :biggrin:
> *


THE WHOLE LOW VINTAGE FAMILY IS GONNA BE ON THE PERMISES BY 6:00AM OR MAYBE EARLIER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

YEAH, THAT WAS GOING A LITTLE TOO FAR. BUT THEN AGAIN ITS ALL FOR FUN



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 01:46 AM~5322469
> *I wonder whos nuts your swinging from
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Apr 27 2006, 02:57 PM~5327193
> *so whatr time should me and my guys roll up....we didnt pre reg
> *


I WONT MAKE IT BRO I HAVE SOME CLASS FOR MY WEDDING FROM 9-5 :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Apr 27 2006, 04:48 PM~5328316
> *THE WHOLE LOW VINTAGE FAMILY IS GONNA BE ON THE PERMISES BY 6:00AM OR MAYBE EARLIER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is they goin to let people in before the 8 am set up time?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2006, 06:15 PM~5328469
> *YEAH, THAT WAS GOING A LITTLE TOO FAR. BUT THEN AGAIN ITS ALL FOR FUN
> *


YEAH IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN WHEN IT'S THE FELLAS, BUT WHEN YOU START TALKING SHIT TO OUR LADIES IT'S GONE WAY TO FAR!!!!!! :angry: :angry: 

WE'LL SEE WHAT'S REALLY GOING TO BE SWINGING ON SATURDAY!!! PORFAVOR BELIEVE ME!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 26 2006, 11:28 PM~5322178
> *WUTS UP RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOW NICE TO SEE THIS THREAD GOT OUT OF HEY PAULY YOU GONNA HELP JUDGE THE HOP LIKE LAST YEAR?????? [/BHAND, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS SHOW DOWN GO DOWN!!! ]REMEMBER NO DO-OVERS!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WELL THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT WILL MAKE IT OUT AND TO THE ONES THAT WISH THEY COULD BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE!!!
> OH ALSO FREDDY ALFARO THE MURALIST THAT DID ALL THE CARS LIKE LOCO 64 AND EVIL 63 AND A SHIT LOAD OF OTHER CARS WILL BE THERE DISPLAYING SOME WORK SO COME CHECK HIM OUT!!!!!! AND COME SEE THE NEWEST RIDE ADDED TO THE LOW VINTAGE COLLECTION!!!!
> *


*


YOU KNOW IT MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 27 2006, 07:26 PM~5328860
> *is they goin to let people in before the 8 am set up time?
> *


OFF COURSE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 27 2006, 06:29 PM~5328880
> *YEAH IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN WHEN IT'S THE FELLAS, BUT WHEN YOU START TALKING SHIT TO OUR LADIES IT'S GONE WAY TO FAR!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> 
> WE'LL SEE WHAT'S REALLY GOING TO BE SWINGING ON SATURDAY!!! PORFAVOR BELIEVE ME!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Spoken like true man.....Thank you Pauly!

I don't know why people are getting all butt hurt anyway......I was directing that question to anybody in particular. Guess I just hit a nerve with that one! :dunno:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 27 2006, 07:22 PM~5329072
> *Spoken like true man.....Thank you Pauly!
> 
> I don't know why people are getting all butt hurt anyway......I was directing that question to anybody in particular. Guess I just hit a nerve with that one!  :dunno:
> *


oops my badd !!!

I meant I wasn't directing that question to anbody in particular.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Dont look like im gonna be making the show with the car , i gotta be at a baptism on Saturday but i'll try to stop by later in the day to show some support!!!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Big Joe


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.RIVIERA1967_@Apr 27 2006, 08:33 PM~5329144
> *oops my badd !!!
> 
> I meant I wasn't directing that question to anbody in particular.
> *


ohh ok I guess it was an honest mistake than, I totally see where I overreacted thinking you were talkin to me. I mean wow how dumb do I feel...geeeessssss...... :uh:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 11:37 PM~5330301
> *ohh ok I guess it was an honest mistake than,  I totally see where I overreacted thinking you were talkin to me. I mean wow how dumb do I feel...geeeessssss...... :uh:
> *


Why do I sense hella sarcasm coming from that remark.....or am I just trippin'!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 27 2006, 08:29 PM~5328880
> *YEAH IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN WHEN IT'S THE FELLAS, BUT WHEN YOU START TALKING SHIT TO OUR LADIES IT'S GONE WAY TO FAR!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> 
> WE'LL SEE WHAT'S REALLY GOING TO BE SWINGING ON SATURDAY!!! PORFAVOR BELIEVE ME!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



eazy there CHINGO BLING


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

sorry monterey county chapt. can't be thur we're going to LA but Nor-Cal chapt. will be out thur


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 28 2006, 07:53 AM~5331625
> *eazy there CHINGO BLING
> *


I THINK IT'S FUNNY THE WAY CHINGO SAYS IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 28 2006, 09:27 AM~5331825
> *I THINK IT'S FUNNY THE WAY CHINGO SAYS IT.... :biggrin:
> *



YOU SHOULD SEE THE MAÑOSAS DBD..............LOL

OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

what time does the hop start at?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Apr 28 2006, 11:40 AM~5332764
> *what time does the hop start at?
> *



the way things are going in here ass soon ass they see eachother ..............lol


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Apr 28 2006, 11:40 AM~5332764
> *what time does the hop start at?
> *



Are you hopping?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

almost show time come tomrow!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 27 2006, 12:19 PM~5326593
> *what floor fool that shit is sitting on the trailer getting wrenched on by only the finest :biggrin:
> *


so i take it u had to take another trip to vegas to get the car ready for tomorrow? :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all packed up ready to leave before the sun even comes up


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Apr 28 2006, 09:16 PM~5336628
> *so i take it u had to take another trip to vegas to get the car ready for tomorrow? :nono:
> *


man another comedian, And as far as the rumors who someone started about my club being scared to come to the show because of a potential fight I thought this was all about hopping, My club will be out with all of our cars that are ready to have a good day and help out tennyson high...


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn...hella drama.. sounds like a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 28 2006, 10:31 PM~5336946
> * I thought this was all about hopping
> *


I thought this was supposed to be a cool "Drama Free" day but with a sig like this:

"COWARDLY IS THE MAN WHO DOESNT HIT HIS OWN SWITCH AND LETS THE WIFEY TRY AND TALK SHIT FOR HIM... "

Seems like you want to take it to another level.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anyone know if walk-ins are free??


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

stop being cheap cutty!...when you want me to paint your hood!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 29 2006, 12:31 AM~5336946
> *man another comedian, And as far as the rumors who someone started </span>about my club being scared to come to the show because of a potential fight I thought this was all about hopping, <span style=\'color:red\'>My club will be out with all of our cars that are ready to have a good day and help out tennyson high...
> *



thats whats its all about...fun in the sun! and supporting a local club doing something for the community..the hop is just a lil compatition no need to get all hot headed over it...kick back and enjoy the cars and girls!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

asta que dajiste algo bien...lol sup skinny...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 29 2006, 05:56 PM~5340216
> *asta que dajiste algo bien...lol sup skinny...
> *


pinche sharky!  you didn't go to the show...


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

how was the hop?did the elco or the 64 win?pix please.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the elco took it good show!! i got first mild bike best murls and best uplostery.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 29 2006, 05:12 PM~5340646
> *the elco took it  good show!! i got first  mild bike best murls and best uplostery.
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
I heard the *Green* El Camino hit 78" and the '64 hit about 40" :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got it on video camara of the hop stick im have to rewatch it


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 29 2006, 05:17 PM~5340665
> *:biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> I heard the Green El Camino hit 78" and the '64 hit about 40"  :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *



73 1/2 on the Elco.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT SHOW LOW VINTAGE


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 29 2006, 05:17 PM~5340665
> *:biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> I heard the Green El Camino hit 78" and the '64 hit about 40"  :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


:nono: 
the elco won but you got the numbers wrong it was 72" and 51"


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

lets see if these pics work
elco








64


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

fuck it sucks i had to miss this one 
work....

some one post some cruizing pics at sams


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Not sure where you got that lopsided tape measure but it was 73>45.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 29 2006, 09:23 PM~5341439
> *some one post some cruizing pics at sams
> *


Cruising as in _someone_ cruising away from Sam's instead of nosing up to the Elco? :uh:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 08:25 PM~5341450
> *Cruising as in someone cruising away from Sam's instead of nosing up to the Elco? :uh:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 08:25 PM~5341450
> *Cruising as in someone cruising away from Sam's instead of nosing up to the Elco? :uh:
> 
> 
> *



huh???


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

maybe because the 64 wasnt working right dumb ass! if it lost at the show and nothing was changed why would he nose up again? think about it :0 



> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 10:25 PM~5341450
> *Cruising as in someone cruising away from Sam's instead of nosing up to the Elco? :uh:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Let me see if this works. :biggrin: 
himbone's hop


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

whatever... elco won it, weather was good, had fun, my kids enjoyed the show will be back next year :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=258430

PICS PICS PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

El camino hop :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 11:23 PM~5341441
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Not sure where you got that lopsided tape measure but it was 73>45.
> *


:0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 29 2006, 09:49 PM~5341528
> *maybe because the 64 wasnt working right dumb ass! if it lost at the show and nothing was changed why would he nose up again? think about it :0
> *



He didn't seem to have a problem gas hopping it a half-hour earlier now did he? Ohhhh, thats right while your nosing up you can't use the gas, my bad. :uh:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 29 2006, 09:49 PM~5341528
> *if it lost at the show and nothing was changed why would he nose up again? think about it :0
> *


If thats your thinking then why did he show up today? he lost in Monterey *and nothing has been changed since then.  

*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 10:32 PM~5341700
> *He didn't seem to have a problem gas hopping it a half-hour earlier now did he? Ohhhh, thats right while your nosing up you can't use the gas, my bad. :uh:
> 
> 
> *


its about having fun i pulled out on the street to have some fun, i knew i couldnt beat him today so whats the point??? tommy put it down. Ill give props where props are due..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 30 2006, 12:40 AM~5341726
> *its about having fun i pulled out on the street to have some fun, i knew i couldnt beat him today so whats the point??? tommy put it down. Ill give props where props are due..
> *




right on himbone much respect .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 10:39 PM~5341723
> *If thats your thinking then why did he show up today? he lost in Monterey and nothing has been changed since then.
> 
> 
> *


*
how do you know what ive done to my car since monterey? we were workin on it itll 330 in the morning friday and up at 7 to leave for the show. changed 3 motors and the front springs twice. changed the pumpheads and oil. as far as the gas hoppin goes it is alot easier to get it up while hitting the gas. so since you seem to know so much maybe we will see you hoppin something nexttime, althought i doubt it...*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 29 2006, 10:40 PM~5341726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 29 2006, 10:44 PM~5341742
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Himbone, it was cool meeting you bro.
> X2
> *


NICE TO MEET YOU TO BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up himbone are you coming to KOS in San Jo this year and will you be doing any changes to the car for KOS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 29 2006, 11:06 PM~5341797
> *what's up himbone are you coming to KOS in San Jo this year and will you be doing any changes to the car for KOS
> *


WILL BE THERE JUST GOT TO WORK OUT ALL THE LITTLE BUGS AND GET MY TIMING BETTER


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 29 2006, 10:44 PM~5341741
> *so since you seem to know so much maybe we will see you hoppin something nexttime, althought i doubt it...
> *


Naw, I've done my thing already, my enjoyment now comes form watching rookies wonder why their wallets don't win them competitions.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 11:39 PM~5341723
> *If thats your thinking then why did he show up today? he lost in Monterey and nothing has been changed since then.
> 
> 
> *


*

this retarded ass ***** cant tell a diference ............lol look @ the color the car was painted and got body work done in 1 WEEK .............*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 11:08 PM~5341808
> *Naw, I've done my thing already, my enjoyment now comes form watching rookies wonder why their wallets don't win them competitions.
> 
> 
> ...


FUNNY HOW ALL THE SHIT TALKIN COMES OUT WHEN YOUR INFRONT OF THE COMP, SINCE YOU WERE CLOSE ENOUGH TO TAKE MY PIC SHOULD HAVE OPENED YOUR MOUTH TO MY FACE


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 30 2006, 12:08 AM~5341808
> *Naw, I've done my thing already, my enjoyment now comes form watching rookies wonder why their wallets don't win them competitions.
> 
> 
> ...



dont hate cuz you cant spend money like him


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 29 2006, 07:17 PM~5340665
> *:biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> I heard the Green El Camino hit 78" and the '64 hit about 40"  :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *



no .acording to polly it was 40" acording to the video it was 47-50"


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 29 2006, 11:11 PM~5341819
> *dont hate cuz you cant spend money like him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHA RIGHTON EAZY


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 29 2006, 10:11 PM~5341817
> *FUNNY HOW ALL THE SHIT TALKIN COMES OUT WHEN YOUR INFRONT OF THE COMP, SINCE YOU WERE CLOSE ENOUGH TO TAKE MY PIC SHOULD HAVE OPENED YOUR MOUTH TO MY FACE
> *


Damn Himbone why so much hate?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 10:23 PM~5341441
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Not sure where you got that lopsided tape measure but it was 73>45.
> *



mey be you need some glasses homie.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

from these fools


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 29 2006, 11:15 PM~5341831
> *Damn Himbone why so much hate?
> *


IM ASKIN MYSELF THE SAME QUESTION, I CAME IN HERE AND GAVE TOMMY PROPS AND ALL I GET IS THIS NEBIE TALKIN SHIT ACTIN LIKE HE KNOWS A DAM THING ABOUT ME...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

well @ lest the 64 drove in and out the show and to sams..........  i give himbone props for that


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 29 2006, 11:10 PM~5341815
> *this retarded ass ***** cant tell a diference ............lol look @ the color the car was painted and got body work done in 1 WEEK  .............
> *


So painting a car will get it higher????  If thats what you call "Working on your Hopper" then its no wonder you get the results you have.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

*1LOWSUV* may be a newbie to layitlow....but he is definatly no newbie to the game....


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 29 2006, 11:11 PM~5341819
> *dont hate cuz you cant spend money like him
> *


Oh I spend money like him, its just on Homes and things that will get me a return for my money. I go to Vegas and have something to show when I return.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 11:22 PM~5341863
> *Oh I spend money like him, its just on Homes and things that will get me a return for my money. I go to Vegas and have something to show when I return.
> *


like what herpes??????


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 29 2006, 11:24 PM~5341867
> *like what herpes??????
> *


Although it sounds tempting, I'll pass on your lady for the time being.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

YOU KNOW HIMBONE TODAY WASN'T YOUR DAY [email protected]#$K IT COME BACK ANOTHER DAY. YOU GAVE PROPS WHERE PROPS WERE DUE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 30 2006, 01:13 AM~5341825
> *no .acording to polly it was 40" acording to the video it was 47-50"
> *


just drop it eazy now you making excuses for himbone...what done is done..its all about comming back and hitting it again...don't make excuses or try to fight over numbers....it an't going to get you nowhere but just a fight over 4-5 inches


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 10:28 PM~5341877
> *Although it sounds tempting, I'll pass on your lady for the time being.
> *


 :0 
i think it time for a ho break


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 29 2006, 11:18 PM~5341849
> *IM ASKIN MYSELF THE SAME QUESTION, I CAME IN HERE AND GAVE TOMMY PROPS AND ALL I GET IS THIS NEBIE TALKIN SHIT ACTIN LIKE HE KNOWS A DAM THING ABOUT ME...
> *


My comments are based on obsevation, nobody is hating....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 30 2006, 01:32 AM~5341886
> *:0
> i think it time for a ho break
> 
> ...



i see what you be looking at since your wifes not around :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 29 2006, 11:31 PM~5341885
> *just drop it eazy now you making excuses for himbone...what done is done..its all about comming back and hitting it again...don't make excuses or try to fight over numbers....it an't going to get you nowhere but just a fight over 4-5 inches
> *


fuck it 40 50 60 doesnt matter to me the car didnt do what it is capable of so fuck it theres always next time but like they say the camera dont lie :0 elco








64


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 29 2006, 10:34 PM~5341892
> *i see what you be looking at since your wifes not around :0  :0
> *


yeah...but at least i have a TV :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 29 2006, 11:11 PM~5341817
> * SINCE YOU WERE CLOSE ENOUGH TO TAKE MY PIC SHOULD HAVE OPENED YOUR MOUTH TO MY FACE
> *


You seemed like you were having a rough day, I didn't want to bug you about pivot points and weight distribution and make it worse.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 30 2006, 01:37 AM~5341900
> *yeah...but at least i have a TV :biggrin:
> *


so do I...with cable.... :0 no more rabbit ears for me


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 10:38 PM~5341902
> *You seemed like you were having a rough day, I didn't want to bug you about pivot points and weight distribution and make it worse.
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 30 2006, 01:38 AM~5341902
> *You seemed like you were having a rough day, I didn't want to bug you about pivot points and weight distribution and make it worse.
> *



thats why i don't fuck with hoppers ..to much involved besides pumps ....that shit will drive me :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around: :around:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 29 2006, 10:39 PM~5341908
> *so do I...with cable.... :0  no more rabbit ears for me
> *


 :0 oilo muy chingon, i have cable....try turning the tv on sometimes, then you might actually have a chance to go cruising with me.....i even got a big body so you can ride in comfort


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HIMBONE YOU COMING TO THE SAN JOSE SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS JUNE 4


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 29 2006, 11:43 PM~5341916
> *HIMBONE YOU COMING TO THE SAN JOSE SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS JUNE 4
> *


doubt it im buyin a house and money is alitle tight right now so the car wont be out at all the shows, until kos that is...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 30 2006, 01:42 AM~5341914
> *:0  oilo muy chingon, i have cable....try turning the tv on sometimes, then you might actually have a chance to go cruising with me.....i even got a big body so you can ride in comfort
> *


will see homie...family 1st,, i'll try to sneek out


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 29 2006, 11:32 PM~5341886
> *:0
> i think it time for a ho break
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
Thanks for the break. :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Dam Tom put it down..guess it's time to bring out the caddy for you :0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 29 2006, 11:57 PM~5341958
> *Dam Tom put it down..guess it's time to bring out the caddy for you :0
> *


Your a "Has-been" and too fat to hop now.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 30 2006, 12:05 AM~5341970
> *Your a "Has-been" and too fat to hop now.
> *


Come on kid your a never was and have you looked in the mirror lately fat-boy


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 30 2006, 12:17 AM~5341986
> *Come on kid your a never was and have you looked in the mirror lately fat-boy
> *


Without my knowledge you would've turned out to be a bed Dancer.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 29 2006, 11:05 PM~5341970
> *Your a "Has-been" and too fat to hop now.
> *


HOW CAN YOU TALK SHIT TO A OG HOPPER LIKE BEN HIS BEEN IN THE GAME FOR YEARS.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 30 2006, 07:33 AM~5342669
> *Without my knowledge you would've turned out to be a bed Dancer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2006, 08:43 AM~5342694
> *HOW CAN YOU TALK SHIT TO A OG HOPPER LIKE BEN HIS BEEN IN THE GAME FOR YEARS.
> *


Cause Daddy has it like that.  Ben's switch finger has cobwebs on it now.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

may be himbone needs to add some weight so he can hit back bumper just like the elco................. :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 30 2006, 11:41 AM~5342858
> *may be himbone needs to add some weight so he can hit back bumper just like the elco................. :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

so how was the show? anything new,,,


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i was in the pit elco hit 72 and the imp hit 51 and thats it i was there in front


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What did I miss!!? 

Here's my two cents. It looked like Himbones car wanted to do more than it did, The Elco had a great day and hit hard.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 30 2006, 11:24 AM~5343307
> *What did I miss!!?
> 
> Here's my two cents.  It looked like Himbones car wanted to do more than it did, The Elco had a great day and hit hard.
> *


yup thats the truth and nothing but the truth, I learned a good lesson about reusing coils. wont happen again


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 30 2006, 08:41 AM~5342858
> *may be himbone needs to add some weight so he can hit back bumper just like the elco................. :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 30 2006, 10:34 AM~5342830
> *Cause Daddy has it like that.   Ben's switch finger has cobwebs on it now.
> 
> 
> *



Ben has retired to his own Oasis in his back yard :thumbsup: 

He now has a different ype of Grease on his fingers


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

DAMN BIG BEN DOING THE DAMN THANG


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bert's on the switch at Sam's :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 30 2006, 01:21 PM~5344340
> *Ben has retired to his own Oasis in his back yard  :thumbsup:
> 
> He now has a different ype of Grease on his fingers
> ...



NOW THAT'S OG RIGHT THERE.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Apr 30 2006, 07:33 AM~5342669
> *Without my knowledge you would've turned out to be a bed Dancer.
> *


or worse he could be all into beat..... :0:biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, i would like to say thank you to everyone for the support. 
we all had a great day in the sun and the respect and friendship that was maintained through out the day was unbelievable. i know i got sun burnt!!! :0 i know that there was some beef brewing before the show about what was going to go down in the hop pit, but i knew that the people involved were real riders and have just as much respect for our family as we do there's. In the end we had one hell of a hop and the grudge match ended with respect and opertunity for a re-match!!! for those of you that did not show up i can only say that you missed some really great music by the great sound of MYSTIQUE, also the band that played before them i forgot there name so i won't put it out there but if you were there you knew the sound, also the Tennyson High School Band really showed the alumni they have something to be proud of. Also the show was ended by the new flavor of "SQUEEZ" he rocked a few songs and let the bay know he was in the house.
thank everyone for comin out and supporting the continued education of the Tennyson High School students....
I'll let the pictures do the talkin for the show but i have to post up those that i remeber seeing being present, first i want to say wuts up to my old homie and president of the Low Creations Family, "G"!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey Glen, where's the Mc Griddles??????? lol 
also My boy Pauly for his support in the Tennyson High School Security, lol he knows what i am talking about!! and let me see oh how about Nick bringing back his legendary 62', and Joe Chavez with his East Bay 68' original, and who could have missed the Cadi Queen!!!(who is expecting a new addition to her kingdom), and the boys of Lifes Finest, always supporting the bay with numbers and style, speakin of style who could have missed the Style Kings!!!!! man how many cars do those guys have that we don't know about?? And speaking of kings who wouldn't have noticed the Blvd Kings!!!! led by the old school homie Tito!!!! now that's a homie that is from the bay!!! and of course since were talkin about the bay we can't forget the Bay Bombs, Bay Area Bosses, and Bay Life!!!!!! those guys are here to stay and i'm pretty sure there going to be the next Dukes!!!!! ha ha the Dukes brought out some really cool Bomb trucks and ranfla's, hey john thanks for supporting the kids with buying the raffle tickets!! you know right after these guys came in the Royal Cruisers weren't to far behind!!! man those homies got some bombs!! and speakin of Bombs Who could ever mistake that very dis-tinctive sound of the Viejitos!!! Rollin in, Big Jimmy was leading the pack in his og suburban and close behind was Suavicito, and El Nino!!! and of you think that was all the car they brought, your wrong!!! they didn't get The Most Members award with only 3 cars!!! they had a line up the made peoples mouth water with envy. When i was parking the cars i heard some homie on the phone talkin about how cool the show was getting because there were Bombs after Bombs and it made him feel like he was back in the 60's!!!!! 
I know that there was alot of you that showed up and we appreciate the support, and we also appologise about any issues that may have arrised, but hey no one is perfect and this show was for the kids, so if for one day we can see past the little things and look at how with the simple donation that everyone made will impact the future of our kids, then we as all members of this ever growing culture/lifestyle will make the difference that we have tried to accomplish, our future and the future of our kids.
a few names off the top of my head:
VIEJITOS, DUKES, LAY EM LOW, BLVD KINGS, GOODFELLS, ENCHANTED CREATIONS, NITE LIFE, STR8RIDERS, LUXURIOUS, LOW CREATIONS, LIFES FINEST, FRISCO'S FINEST, BAY BOMBS, BAY LIFE, UNTOUCHABLES, STYLE KINGS, ROYAL CRUISERS, NEW STYLE, CHICANO LEGACY, LOW PERFECTIONS, LOWRIDERS LIMITED, SLY SLICK AND WICKED, AND THOSE I CAN'T REMEBER!!!
ALSO TO SOME OF OUT VENDERS, ANGELO THE FAOUS STRIPER LAYED DOWN SOME MEAN STRIPING AND MAYBE PICKED UP A LITTLE BUSINESS!! AND AB SUPPLY FOR SPONSERING SOME OF THE AWARDS!!! AND HOW CAN I FORGET THE FAMILY OF HOMYZRUS, WHO PRODUCE THE SCENE VIDEO!!!! AND UMM DID I FORGET TO MENTION THE FOOD??? MAN IT WAS OFF THE HOOK, FROM BREAKFAST BURRITOS IN THE MORNING TO SOME HOT, HOT, HOT LINKS IN THE AFTER NOON!!!!!! 
ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND SEE YA WHEN WE SEE YA!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

some pics from sams...i was lazy and only took like 5 pics all day


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

some pics from eastbay68


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

I would like to give a Big Thanks to all of the LOW VINTAGE FAMILY from the T&W TEAM for putting on a Great show that is bigger and better every year and for putting up with pre hop hype which was all in fun  










Keep up the great work and keep on promoting a positive image of the Lowrider lifestyle and culture :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Speaking for myself and on behalf of the <span style='color:red'>wimone for the mention homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

HMmmmmmm,Someone got sensitive here.......


> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 29 2006, 10:49 PM~5341528
> *maybe because the 64 wasnt working right dumb ass! if it lost at the show and nothing was changed why would he nose up again? think about it :0
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 30 2006, 10:41 AM~5342858
> *may be himbone needs to add some weight so he can hit back bumper just like the elco................. :0
> *


when you FINALLY fix a LOWRIDER and get your ass off the sidelines then you can open your mouth about another persons car.
You aint shit but a cheerleader,and I aint hard to find!

Jimmy took his loss like a A man and gave Tom his props,so thats 2 things Jimmy's got that you dont.1,a CAR,and 2.RESPECT.
CONGRATS TO THE HOMIES AT TEAM T&W!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 07:25 AM~5348269
> *HMmmmmmm,Someone got sensitive here.......
> *


why you always got something to say about everthing and seems like your never at anything


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the el co was on hit that day no doubt and jimmy did what he did that day but we all no that the 64 can do way more than that and thats the truth


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 08:31 AM~5348308
> *when you FINALLY fix a LOWRIDER and get your ass off the sidelines then you can open your mouth about another persons car.
> You aint shit but a cheerleader,and I aint hard to find!
> 
> ...



GET OFF MY NUTS you STILL AINT SHIT TO ME ........ :biggrin: and never will and the only cheerleader here is you all ways hanging from everyone elses nuts......and go ahead and keep talking shit thats what you always do ............and bout fixin a lowrider at least i got a 2 DOOR


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 1 2006, 09:44 AM~5348719
> *why you always got something to say about everthing and seems like your never at anything
> *


what *****,you want to see me too.
408-204-3062.anytime.
and your right,I WASNT there,I went to a FUNCTION for another club member,and I get my shit around other places,San Jo,Sac,L.A,***** where you at???

get off my nutts.
come see me June 4th.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

O YEA and this hoppin shit was over and done and you still bringing shit up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 1 2006, 08:44 AM~5348719
> *why you always got something to say about everthing and seems like your never at anything
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

west coast rydas dont fuck with him that foo is GANGSTA


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 08:54 AM~5348788
> *what *****,you want to see me too.
> 408-204-3062.anytime.
> and your right,I WASNT there,I went to a FUNCTION for another club member,and I get my shit around other places,San Jo,Sac,L.A,***** where you at???
> ...


believe me im not on your nutts and as far as come see you ***** im a family man dont fuck with that dramma fuck with my family and i will see you so calm down was just call it like i saw it


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 1 2006, 09:56 AM~5348802
> *west coast rydas dont fuck with him that foo is GANGSTA
> *


nope,I just man up about my shit and what I say.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 09:58 AM~5348813
> *nope,I just man up about my shit and what I say.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 1 2006, 09:58 AM~5348812
> *believe me im not on your nutts and as far as come see you ***** im a family man dont fuck with that dramma fuck with my family and i will see you  so calm down was just call it like i saw it
> *


exactly what I did.sounds like a double standerd.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 09:56 AM~5348801
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 09:03 AM~5348832
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 09:01 AM~5348829
> *exactly what I did.sounds like a double standerd.
> 
> *


alright i get your point


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TOO MUCH TALKING AND NO PICS :angry: DID ANYBODY TOOKS PICS OF THE SHOW


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2006, 09:06 AM~5348849
> *TOO MUCH TALKING AND NO PICS  :angry:  DID ANYBODY TOOKS PICS OF THE SHOW
> *


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 10:04 AM~5348838
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 29 2006, 10:25 PM~5341681
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=258430
> 
> PICS PICS PICS  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey, raider, I guess you missed this post. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 09:09 AM~5348858
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hey what's up homie did you go to this 1?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2006, 09:11 AM~5348869
> *hey what's up homie did you go to this 1?
> *


YES SIR I GO TO ALMOST EVERY SHOW IN THE AREA FROM SAC. TO FRESNO TO MODESTO .SAN JO WHEREVER


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 1 2006, 10:04 AM~5348838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :
and if you dont get tha point......... :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 09:16 AM~5348888
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :
> and if you dont get tha point......... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 1 2006, 10:04 AM~5348839
> *alright i get  your point
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 10:16 AM~5348888
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :
> and if you dont get tha point......... :uh:
> *





:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



SORRY I MIST IT


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 30 2006, 09:21 PM~5346575
> *on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, i would like to say thank you to everyone for the support.
> we all had a great day in the sun and the respect and friendship that was maintained through out the day was unbelievable. i know i got sun burnt!!!  :0  i know that there was some beef brewing before the show about what was going to go down in the hop pit, but i knew that the people involved were real riders and have just as much respect for our family as we do there's. In the end we had one hell of a hop and the grudge match ended with respect and opertunity for a re-match!!! for those of you that did not show up i can only say that you missed some really great music by the great sound of MYSTIQUE, also the band that played before them i forgot there name so i won't put it out there but if you were there you knew the sound, also the Tennyson High School Band really showed the alumni they have something to be proud of. Also the show was ended by the new flavor of "SQUEEZ" he rocked a few songs and let the bay know he was in the house.
> thank everyone for comin out and supporting the continued education of the Tennyson High School students....
> ...



 yes.. this was a really cool show. alot of cool cars came out and represented their turf. hopefully we can do this again.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 1 2006, 09:11 AM~5348868
> *Hey, raider, I guess you missed this post. :biggrin:
> *




YES I MISSED IT THANKSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 07:54 AM~5348788
> *what *****,you want to see me too.
> 408-204-3062.anytime.
> and your right,I WASNT there,I went to a FUNCTION for another club member,and I get my shit around other places,San Jo,Sac,L.A,***** where you at???
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 30 2006, 12:19 AM~5341851
> *well @ lest the 64 drove in and out the show and to sams..........   i give himbone props for that
> *



It was not a driving contest :twak: 

It was a hopping contest :buttkick:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 30 2006, 09:21 PM~5346575
> *on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, i would like to say thank you to everyone for the support.
> we all had a great day in the sun and the respect and friendship that was maintained through out the day was unbelievable. i know i got sun burnt!!!  :0  i know that there was some beef brewing before the show about what was going to go down in the hop pit, but i knew that the people involved were real riders and have just as much respect for our family as we do there's. In the end we had one hell of a hop and the grudge match ended with respect and opertunity for a re-match!!! for those of you that did not show up i can only say that you missed some really great music by the great sound of MYSTIQUE, also the band that played before them i forgot there name so i won't put it out there but if you were there you knew the sound, also the Tennyson High School Band really showed the alumni they have something to be proud of. Also the show was ended by the new flavor of "SQUEEZ" he rocked a few songs and let the bay know he was in the house.
> thank everyone for comin out and supporting the continued education of the Tennyson High School students....
> ...


nice :thumbsup: The day was nice the rides were even nicer...the entetainment was hot......Good Job Low V ...and as every Low V show LUXURIOUS WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 01:27 PM~5349968
> *It was not a driving contest  :twak:
> 
> It was a hopping contest :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 30 2006, 10:41 AM~5342858
> *may be himbone needs to add some weight so he can hit back bumper just like the elco................. :0
> *



Or maybe he did not add enough :0


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

There was a whole lot of pre hop hype and shit talking before this show. Some people took it serious and others had fun with it :biggrin: 

With hydraulic hopping setups there are no Guarantees that your car will perform the way you want every time you hit that switch. It is a Gamble no matter what preventative maintenance you do. Anything from solenoid or Armature going out, to a broken ball joint or hose blowing :angry:

On Saturday the Elco won the hop but, the Elco did not beat the 64. The 64 did have a couple of things go wrong :0 

1) The switch man, needed to let the car fall more before hitting back up and was off rhythm 

2) There was too much slack on the chains in the rear. review a video taken from the passenger side 


Some people might take these two items I listed as talking shit or me hating but, they are my views on what happened Saturday.

Take as you want :dunno:


The day that the 64 and the Elco hop against each other and they both top out and hit bumper then will see who actually beat who


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 02:20 PM~5350339
> *There was a whole lot of pre hop hype and shit talking before this show. Some people took it serious and others had fun with it  :biggrin:
> 
> With hydraulic hopping setups there are no Guarantees that your car will perform the way you want every time you hit that switch. It is a Gamble no matter what preventative maintenance you do. Anything from solenoid or Armature going out, to a broken ball joint or hose blowing :angry:
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

June 4th?


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 12:20 PM~5350339
> *There was a whole lot of pre hop hype and shit talking before this show. Some people took it serious and others had fun with it  :biggrin:
> 
> With hydraulic hopping setups there are no Guarantees that your car will perform the way you want every time you hit that switch. It is a Gamble no matter what preventative maintenance you do. Anything from solenoid or Armature going out, to a broken ball joint or hose blowing :angry:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 02:20 PM~5350339
> *There was a whole lot of pre hop hype and shit talking before this show. Some people took it serious and others had fun with it  :biggrin:
> 
> With hydraulic hopping setups there are no Guarantees that your car will perform the way you want every time you hit that switch. It is a Gamble no matter what preventative maintenance you do. Anything from solenoid or Armature going out, to a broken ball joint or hose blowing :angry:
> ...



i couldent agree with you more, its all in fun talking shit just makes it a lil better .....lol but some people just take it too serius, i notice the same thing the car wasent geting a good bounce and there were to much shit happening the night before, fried the two front mottors and my and my brother were nocking on doors @ 2:30 @night to get some mottors so he can make it to the show, and jimmy thats my homie and all but he needs a lil more practice on the switch maybe by king of the street all the bugs will be worked out the 64

o yea JIMMY YOU NEED SOME FUCKING SEAT BELTS ON THAT SHIT I HIT MY HEAD 3 TIMES ON THE ROOF WILE GASS HOPING AND I GOT SOME BIG ASS BUMPS ON MY HEAD....... :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 02:20 PM~5350339
> *There was a whole lot of pre hop hype and shit talking before this show. Some people took it serious and others had fun with it  :biggrin:
> 
> With hydraulic hopping setups there are no Guarantees that your car will perform the way you want every time you hit that switch. It is a Gamble no matter what preventative maintenance you do. Anything from solenoid or Armature going out, to a broken ball joint or hose blowing :angry:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 1 2006, 03:23 PM~5350768
> *i couldent agree with you more, its all in fun talking shit just makes it a lil better .....lol but some people just take it too  serius, i notice the same thing the car wasent geting a good bounce and there were to much shit happening the night before, fried the two front mottors and my and my brother were nocking on doors @ 2:30 @night to get some mottors so he can make it to the show, and jimmy thats my homie and all but he needs a lil more practice on the switch maybe by king of the street all the bugs will be worked out the 64
> 
> o yea JIMMY YOU NEED SOME FUCKING SEAT BELTS ON THAT SHIT I HIT MY HEAD 3 TIMES ON THE ROOF WILE GASS HOPING AND I GOT SOME BIG ASS BUMPS ON MY HEAD....... :angry:
> *


thats some high gas hopping!!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 1 2006, 04:23 PM~5350768
> *i couldent agree with you more, its all in fun talking shit just makes it a lil better .....lol but some people just take it too  serius, i notice the same thing the car wasent geting a good bounce and there were to much shit happening the night before, fried the two front mottors and my and my brother were nocking on doors @ 2:30 @night to get some mottors so he can make it to the show, and jimmy thats my homie and all but he needs a lil more practice on the switch maybe by king of the street all the bugs will be worked out the 64
> 
> o yea JIMMY YOU NEED SOME FUCKING SEAT BELTS ON THAT SHIT I HIT MY HEAD 3 TIMES ON THE ROOF WILE GASS HOPING AND I GOT SOME BIG ASS BUMPS ON MY HEAD....... :angry:
> *


stop making excuses for your lump ass head! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 1 2006, 03:36 PM~5350870
> *stop making excuses for your lump ass head! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE WE NEED TO PUT YOUR ASS IN THE REAR TO HIT BACK BUMPER..... :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 1 2006, 04:37 PM~5350873
> *MAYBE WE NEED TO PUT YOUR ASS IN THE REAR TO HIT BACK BUMPER..... :0
> *


he'll need new quarters for sure! asshole


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 1 2006, 03:38 PM~5350880
> *he'll need new quarters for sure!  asshole
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 11:27 AM~5349968
> *It was not a driving contest  :twak:
> 
> It was a hopping contest :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HA HA, that made me laugh! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

that is very true tommy, i have been tellin jimmy the same thing for the past couple of weeks that hopping and dancing are the hardest thing, anything can break! thats why i quit tryin to hop or dance( and because i was never any good at it!) i spent alot of time and money tryin to do that shit just like you do, and i got nowhere with it. like i said before the show, by the end there was two bad ass hoppers, the elco clowned and the 64 had problems again so till the next show, everybody keep doin what they are doin  ! :thumbsup: 

and by the way himbone, that was some cool ass shit congratulating him, thats true sportsmanship! 



> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 1 2006, 02:20 PM~5350339
> *There was a whole lot of pre hop hype and shit talking before this show. Some people took it serious and others had fun with it  :biggrin:
> 
> With hydraulic hopping setups there are no Guarantees that your car will perform the way you want every time you hit that switch. It is a Gamble no matter what preventative maintenance you do. Anything from solenoid or Armature going out, to a broken ball joint or hose blowing :angry:
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i just wish someone would post up some gas hoppin pics. i would have went higher but i was gettin thrown all around without a seat belt in the car. anyone got any out of date race harnesses?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 30 2006, 09:21 PM~5346575
> *on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, i would like to say thank you to everyone for the support.
> we all had a great day in the sun and the respect and friendship that was maintained through out the day was unbelievable. i know i got sun burnt!!!  :0  i know that there was some beef brewing before the show about what was going to go down in the hop pit, but i knew that the people involved were real riders and have just as much respect for our family as we do there's. In the end we had one hell of a hop and the grudge match ended with respect and opertunity for a re-match!!! for those of you that did not show up i can only say that you missed some really great music by the great sound of MYSTIQUE, also the band that played before them i forgot there name so i won't put it out there but if you were there you knew the sound, also the Tennyson High School Band really showed the alumni they have something to be proud of. Also the show was ended by the new flavor of "SQUEEZ" he rocked a few songs and let the bay know he was in the house.
> thank everyone for comin out and supporting the continued education of the Tennyson High School students....
> ...


HEY...WIMONE THANKS 4 THE SHOUT OUT. HAD A GOOD TIME.YOU KNOW WE ALWAYS SUPPORT LOW V 4 SURE.LETS DO THIS NEXT YEAR .ONE LOVE......THANKS AGAIN .FROM........LOW CREATIONS C.C..


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 30 2006, 09:21 PM~5346575
> *on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, i would like to say thank you to everyone for the support.
> we all had a great day in the sun and the respect and friendship that was maintained through out the day was unbelievable. i know i got sun burnt!!!  :0  i know that there was some beef brewing before the show about what was going to go down in the hop pit, but i knew that the people involved were real riders and have just as much respect for our family as we do there's. In the end we had one hell of a hop and the grudge match ended with respect and opertunity for a re-match!!! for those of you that did not show up i can only say that you missed some really great music by the great sound of MYSTIQUE, also the band that played before them i forgot there name so i won't put it out there but if you were there you knew the sound, also the Tennyson High School Band really showed the alumni they have something to be proud of. Also the show was ended by the new flavor of "SQUEEZ" he rocked a few songs and let the bay know he was in the house.
> thank everyone for comin out and supporting the continued education of the Tennyson High School students....
> ...


Good looking out Wim.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 1 2006, 09:28 PM~5353312
> *i just wish someone would post up some gas hoppin pics. i would have went higher but i was gettin thrown all around without a seat belt in the car. anyone got any out of date race harnesses?
> *



here you go :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Jimmy,have you hit Bac bumper gas hopping yet??
Thats got to be a rush being up that high!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 2 2006, 08:07 AM~5356084
> *Jimmy,have you hit Bac bumper gas hopping yet??
> Thats got to be a rush being up that high!!!!
> *


NA THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME I TRIED IT WITH THE NEW SETUP, AND I DONT HAVE ANY SEAT BELTS. BY THE THIRD HIT I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA FLY OUT OF THE SEAT SO I HAD TO STOP. I THINK ONE MORE HIT AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON THE BUMPER :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 2 2006, 09:10 AM~5356103
> *NA THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME I TRIED IT WITH THE NEW SETUP, AND I DONT HAVE ANY SEAT BELTS. BY THE THIRD HIT I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA FLY OUT OF THE SEAT SO I HAD TO STOP. I THINK ONE MORE HIT AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON THE BUMPER :cheesy:
> *


DAMN!!
That would have been a kodak moment "OH SHIT,JIMMY FLEW OUT THE WINDOW!!!"


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 2 2006, 08:12 AM~5356114
> *DAMN!!
> That would have been a kodak moment "OH SHIT,JIMMY FLEW OUT THE WINDOW!!!"
> *


LUCKILY MY FAT ASS PROBABLY WOULDNT FIT THREW THE WINDOW :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 2 2006, 09:13 AM~5356123
> *LUCKILY MY FAT ASS PROBABLY WOULDNT FIT THREW THE WINDOW :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 2 2006, 07:01 AM~5356053
> *here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 30 2006, 12:57 AM~5341958
> *Dam Tom put it down..guess it's time to bring out the caddy for you :0
> *


Hey Ben 

Look what I found in another forum :0 

Your old Lincoln, still hopping  

Built to last


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 2 2006, 04:49 PM~5358287
> *Hey Ben
> 
> Look what I found in another forum :0
> ...



you an't joking about built to last...some lowriders don't even last that long in the game! then to top it off a hopper


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 2 2006, 02:49 PM~5358287
> *Hey Ben
> 
> Look what I found in another forum :0
> ...


Bet my beats still in that car.  Nice _new_ rear deck. :cheesy:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

What you looking for Jimmy?


----------

